# Swamp Diorama



## JR59

If allowed I would like to show some pictures from my Swamp Diorama. It was build by my Friend Stefan in Germany. I live in Switzerland.


----------



## Hellgate

looks too real 
That's amazing!


----------



## sstlaure

Fantastic modelling and photography....very nice indeed!


----------



## seabilliau

Great Googly-Moogly! Those are amazing. The last two especially cross the line into hyper-realism. Great work.


----------



## gc53dfgc

You sure those are not real photos instead of ones from a diorama? Those look amazing and probably the closest looking to real I have ever seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure

Those must be photographed outside - I can't see for the life of me how you'd get artificial light to cast so perfectly. Even the extreme close-ups are incredibly real.


----------



## Big Ed

Sure you can post pictures, most love pictures here.
What scale are the trains?

All it needs are some turtles basking on the rocks, sunbathing themselves.

Nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl

Looks just like the swamp land of South Louisiana, well done.


----------



## tankist

hi JR59 and welcome to our forum.
i believe I seen pictures of your work on our neighboring board - nicely done (both making and photography ).


----------



## tjcruiser

You gotta be kidding me! Those are _modeled_ scenes?!? At what scale ... 1:1 ?!?

Pretty amazing work.

Seriously, though ... what scale? I don't think you said.

TJ


----------



## JR59

Hello Friends

Thanks for the warm welcome and kind words. This is H0 scale. I make all pictures outside and cut away the Neighbors House on the pictures.

First picture shows my Friend Stefan and me (with the Rustbucket-Shirt)




























Here is my Photobucket Website where you can also see the making off the Diorama:

http://s987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/nwtraders59/Big_Diorama/


----------



## broox

Holy awesome!

Great work there :thumbsup:

Am I allowed to ask how many hours went into this?!


----------



## JR59

It's difficult to answer because many things are try and error and often it's necessary to wait until someting is dry. Probably more then twohundred hours!


----------



## Big Ed

Now you have to add on another section.:thumbsup:

Are there any turtles sitting in the swamp that I can't see?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Some very impressive modeling, that's for sure.


----------



## Jimmy

Awesome but where is the rest of it? Where is the train supposed to go?


----------



## JR59

Jimmy, it's a Diorama not a Layout. Do you know the difference?


----------



## kingred58

Stunning. What a masterpiece!

Please elaborate on how you made those trees - (the natural ones w/ light colored original foliage)

Outstanding weathering on the trains. I feel like you could reach out and touch the grease!
~Kingred


----------



## dablaze

Incredible stuff! And a great choice of railroads too!

Craig


----------



## JR59

Thanks again for the comments. In this Thread you can see how the Trees are made:

http://www.nexusboard.net/showthread.php?siteid=2408&threadid=319448&showpage=27

best Regards
Jürg


----------



## marzbarz

Wow just finished reading those instructions on your trees. I have to say this Diorama is amazing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd have looked as well, but I couldn't find a translate on the site.


----------



## marzbarz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd have looked as well, but I couldn't find a translate on the site.


Use Google Chrome to view his forum. This browser allows you to translate.


----------



## Carl

How posting here in plan English?


----------



## marzbarz

Translated = 

" Good evening. then I will fulfill your desire, it is like saying nothing new ... only the processes are adapted to my Bedürfnise, or refined in terms of production.




Step 1:

There Seemoos or sea foam called it at various companies for model railway accessories such as Anita Decor, NOR, etc. 
Much cheaper is the material on the net, just google this, please.


Step 2:

The blanks are extremely fragile and sensitive. To counter to, can the blanks for 48 hours in a glycerol-water mixture (one part glycerin, four parts water) insert. Glycerin is to get for little money at any pharmacy in the desired quantity, and about one year shelf life. After the exposure, the blanks are soft and flexible.

Step 3:

Sea foam brush. The process must be, because you get to see him later with impunity, usually where you do not use it then! 
attract the best leaves with tweezers down and away. The black grains do not bother, they are no longer visible later.


Step 4:

Now you can bind either the blanks together, or shoot with grass fibers fall 4.5 mm (supplied) using a Begraser. Both lead to a denser foliage. 
When used with these grass fibers into any Schotterleim mixture (1:4 glue / water + dish soap) dunk and shoot immediately discreetly.

Step 5:

The ingots are still much too bright either einfäben now a darker brown by spray, or better yet paint with an airbrush, as solvent-free, and so a more refined and targeted application of color is possible. 
ideal as a practice for dealing with the airbrush:

Step 6:

Apply adhesive. Spühkleber stinks, is expensive and prone to some lumps. I sit here either Disperionskleber or white glue / water mixture, a (1:4, but this time without washing up liquid, allow the glue to stay where he is). With a Pumspray now einnebeln the blank in order to keep such adhesive beads hang on the branches:



Step 7:

Belauben. Here I have. Leaves of NOR in the colors, medium green, dark green and olive in use From these three colors I'm three different mixtures, so in dark green part Olive to at Mean Green something dark green, etc. mixture depending on feeling, but just do not use a monotone. 
tip: 
to It does not hurt the leaves by briefly in a blender hunt. Sprinkle now easily with any container of about 3mm holes and turn the blank here -. box again and again shake, as the leaves clump like . feeling is called for, otherwise `s is a single lump leaves that end up inadvertently on the trunk, can be removed with a brush.


Step 8:


Fix. The carefully abgeschüttelten trees, bushes or shrubs, etc. best on a Styrodur matt spear and either dilute dispersion-based adhesive or varnish from the can properly and evenly spray and let dry. That `s




Note 1:

We now have considerable shrubs, bushes and trees up to 20 cm, the thanks of glycerol treatment and fixing at the end are flexible and robust. 

Note 2:

Even the smallest broken road is still used, either to fill just about anything guessed light to plants. Fixing these can with matte clear coat from a can, which leaves no adhesive residue.

Note 3:

Ugly shaped blanks can be cut with scissors and small individual use. Platt Pressed blanks are ideal for plants, or at the module edge. Nothing has thrown into the trash. 


Note 4:

Through Step 4, you can also use this method in Baumbau, regardless of whether real or blank wire tree root, they provide a sensitive branches as a base, which is not always possible with cotton. Sounds complicated, but it is not. The steps potential source of very good grade. Even the first tentative steps to bring a respectable result. Happy rebuild. _______________________________ Greetings Stefan "


----------



## tjcruiser

That's a pretty detailed step-wise set of instructions. Quite helpful to anyone stepping up to the challenge. Whether any of us are that bold remains to be seen, but I can say this: the end results show here are fabulous ... some of the most lifelike trees / bushes I've seen!

TJ


----------

